# Will be showing at the 24th Seoul lnt'l Photo & Imaging Industry Show



## acparsons (Apr 11, 2015)

Winding down from my first Pop Art exhibition, it went well. 

Just received word that one of my photos has been chosen to be in an exhibition at 24th Seoul lnt'l Photo & Imaging Industry Show. It will be one of these:


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## waday (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 13, 2015)

Good for you; congratulations!


----------

